# New Jerseys?



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

I have heard rumors that the Nuggets are possibly getting new jerseys for next season. Does any one know if there is any truth to that, and if so what they will look like or if they have even been decided on yet.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

Don't know, but that would be awesome. They're doing it to get a new look for all the jerseys Melo will be selling if the Nugz draft him. I'd actually prefer more of a baby/powder blue, although they've never had anything like that before now.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

They are getting new jerseys, and the colors will be bright yellow and metallic blue. Just like the old school ucla and san diego chargers uni's. They will be presented on draft day.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

swwwweeeeeeeeetttttt


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Cool! I will buy a new jersey with Nene on the back.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

any pics ? 

I would like one with Melo behind.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

No pics yet, i have been looking everywhere for one, but cant find anything.


----------

